# Mysql install error



## defiant1970 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi all
I am new with FreeBSD and I tried to install MySQL through the ports folder and get an error 

```
no matching function called to accept
  on accept(new_sock .....   underlined
```
and the second is 

```
no matching function called to getsockname
getsockname ....  underlined
```
is this a socket error and if it is how do I fix it?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 10, 2014)

Please be more specific. Which version of FreeBSD are you running? Which version of databases/mysql are you trying to install? There are three different versions in the ports collection. Are you trying to install databases/mysql-client or databases/mysql-server?

Please provide the exact command you are executing and any resulting error(s).


----------



## defiant1970 (Apr 10, 2014)

The version of FreeBSD is 10.0 and the version of MySQL is 5.1.72 and it is mysql-server and the command is `make clean install`.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 10, 2014)

defiant1970 said:
			
		

> the version of freeBSD is 10.0 and the version of mysql is 5.1.72 and it is mysql-server and the command is make clean install


Please use script(1) to capture the install log and post it here. If it is very large, copy to pastebin and post the link.

If you are unfamiliar with script(1), just enter `script /path/to/log`, then enter your `make install clean` command, then after the previous command terminates, enter `exit` to end script(1). The output will be in /path/to/log.


----------



## defiant1970 (Apr 11, 2014)

```
mv -f .deps/item_geofunc.Tpo .deps/item_geofunc.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT item_xmlfunc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/item_xmlfunc.Tpo -c -o item_xmlfunc.o item_xmlfunc.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from item_xmlfunc.cc:22:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/item_xmlfunc.Tpo .deps/item_xmlfunc.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT field.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/field.Tpo -c -o field.o field.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from field.cc:29:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/field.Tpo .deps/field.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT strfunc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/strfunc.Tpo -c -o strfunc.o strfunc.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from strfunc.cc:21:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/strfunc.Tpo .deps/strfunc.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT key.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/key.Tpo -c -o key.o key.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from key.cc:22:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/key.Tpo .deps/key.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT sql_class.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sql_class.Tpo -c -o sql_class.o sql_class.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from sql_class.cc:29:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/sql_class.Tpo .deps/sql_class.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT sql_list.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sql_list.Tpo -c -o sql_list.o sql_list.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from sql_list.cc:21:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/sql_list.Tpo .deps/sql_list.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT net_serv.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/net_serv.Tpo -c -o net_serv.o net_serv.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from net_serv.cc:36:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/net_serv.Tpo .deps/net_serv.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT protocol.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/protocol.Tpo -c -o protocol.o protocol.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from protocol.cc:28:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/protocol.Tpo .deps/protocol.Po
cc -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -MT sql_state.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sql_state.Tpo -c -o sql_state.o sql_state.c
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
In file included from sql_state.c:18:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/sql_state.Tpo .deps/sql_state.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT lock.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/lock.Tpo -c -o lock.o lock.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from lock.cc:78:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/lock.Tpo .deps/lock.Po
cc -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -MT my_lock.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/my_lock.Tpo -c -o my_lock.o my_lock.c
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
In file included from my_lock.c:21:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/my_lock.Tpo .deps/my_lock.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT sql_string.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sql_string.Tpo -c -o sql_string.o sql_string.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from sql_string.cc:24:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/sql_string.Tpo .deps/sql_string.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT sql_manager.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sql_manager.Tpo -c -o sql_manager.o sql_manager.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from sql_manager.cc:27:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/sql_manager.Tpo .deps/sql_manager.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT sql_map.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/sql_map.Tpo -c -o sql_map.o sql_map.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from sql_map.cc:21:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/sql_map.Tpo .deps/sql_map.Po
c++ -DMYSQL_SERVER  -DDEFAULT_MYSQL_HOME="\"/usr/local\""  -DMYSQL_DATADIR="\"/var/db/mysql\""  -DSHAREDIR="\"/usr/local/share/mysql\""  -DPLUGINDIR="\"/usr/local/lib/mysql/plugin\""  -DHAVE_EVENT_SCHEDULER  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../include -I../include -I../include  -I../regex -I.      -O2 -pipe -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -pipe  -O3 -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-gcse -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions   -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DMYSQLD_NET_RETRY_COUNT=1000000 -MT mysqld.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mysqld.Tpo -c -o mysqld.o mysqld.cc
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-gcse'
c++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-implicit-templates'
In file included from mysqld.cc:17:
In file included from ./mysql_priv.h:33:
In file included from ../include/my_global.h:444:
/usr/include/sys/timeb.h:42:2: warning: "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated" [-W#warnings]
#warning "this file includes <sys/timeb.h> which is deprecated"
 ^
mysqld.cc:5040:18: error: no matching function for call to 'accept'
      new_sock = accept(sock, my_reinterpret_cast(struct sockaddr *) (&cAddr),
                 ^~~~~~
/usr/include/sys/socket.h:596:5: note: candidate function not viable: no known conversion from 'size_socket *' (aka 'int *') to 'socklen_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') for 3rd
      argument
int     accept(int, struct sockaddr * __restrict, socklen_t * __restrict);
        ^
mysqld.cc:5114:11: error: no matching function for call to 'getsockname'
      if (getsockname(new_sock,&dummy, &dummyLen) < 0)
          ^~~~~~~~~~~
/usr/include/sys/socket.h:605:5: note: candidate function not viable: no known conversion from 'size_socket *' (aka 'int *') to 'socklen_t *' (aka 'unsigned int *') for 3rd
      argument
int     getsockname(int, struct sockaddr * __restrict, socklen_t * __restrict);
        ^
1 warning and 2 errors generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.72/sql
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.72/sql
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.72/sql
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server/work/mysql-5.1.72
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server
root@mail:/usr/ports/databases/mysql51-server # make clean install
```


----------



## trh411 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry for not catching this before, but I'm showing 5.1.73 as the most recent version of databases/mysql51-server in the ports collection. Update your ports and retry the installation of databases/mysql51-server.

FYI, when you post lots of code or text output in your posts, include them within 
	
	



```
tags as it makes it easier to read and sets it apart from other parts of your post.
```


----------



## defiant1970 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestion. Since I am new to all this how would I update the ports. I am working in command line which my understanding is the best way to learn FreeBSD and the hardest (I like a challenge) Is there a command to do this?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 11, 2014)

defiant1970 said:
			
		

> Thank you for the suggestion. Since I am new to all this how would I update the ports. I am working in command line which my understanding is the best way to learn FreeBSD and the hardest (I like a challenge). Is there a command to do this?


`portsnap fetch update`

It is a good idea to update your local ports collection before any installation/upgrade so you know you are working with the latest versions. Also it is a good idea to check /usr/ports/UPDATING as it contains special actions that may be required before upgrading specific ports.


----------



## defiant1970 (Apr 11, 2014)

Thank you very much and so far everything is working


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2014)

defiant1970 said:
			
		

> Is there a command to do this?


I suggest you start reading the handbook: 5.5. Using the Ports Collection


----------

